# Bait and Tackle Shop



## CurtisJet (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm new to the PFF and it's been really helpful so far; I'm coming in for the first of what I hope willl be many weekends and need a good bait and tackle shop to get a few things. I don't see any sponsors on the site, so I don't suppose there's an "official" shop of the PFF. Anybody have a good suggestion in the Gulf Shores to Perdido area? Maybe even West Pensacola. From what I've read, it sounds like I need some 5" Gulp! Jerk Shad and some of the 3" shrimp for sure. I might try the Gulp! Sand Fleas on the beach as well. A good local shop would be a big help! I'll also take any suggestions on where and when to fish. Hopefully, I'll run into some of the folks I've seen on the PFF!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Outcast Tackle on Barrancas Ave. No question.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *CurtisJet (2/5/2009)*I'm new to the PFF and it's been really helpful so far; I'm coming in for the first of what I hope willl be many weekends and need a good bait and tackle shop to get a few things. I don't see any sponsors on the site, so I don't suppose there's an "official" shop of the PFF. Anybody have a good suggestion in the Gulf Shores to Perdido area? Maybe even West Pensacola. From what I've read, it sounds like I need some 5" Gulp! Jerk Shad and some of the 3" shrimp for sure. I might try the Gulp! Sand Fleas on the beach as well. A good local shop would be a big help! I'll also take any suggestions on where and when to fish. Hopefully, I'll run into some of the folks I've seen on the PFF!




If you're in the Gulf Shores/Orange Beach area go to Top Gun and see Chris(tunapopper on PFF)...if you come over towards West Pcola go to Outcast.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

You also have Gray's Bait & Tackle out in Perdido but is very limitedon selection .


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with the gulf shores=top gun and west pensacola=outcast....they're pretty much the only two places in the area that get my money. I loved grays back when maggie was still alive, but since she has passed the store has been lacking when it comes to equipment, however they usually have live bait.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*Wal Mart usually has a really good selection and is cheaper most of the time.


Always low price and cheap products, and can never find anyone who knows anything. Give your business to the local shop who will help you, and put their profits back into the local market.

Welcome to the forum, and madness.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*Okay, if you know what you need, go to Wal Mart....if not, go to the local store.




that's a mistake


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*Okay, if you know what you need, go to Wal Mart....if not, go to the local store.


Walmart has a few items like bulk hooks and swivels, but they don't carry live bait or quality reels. They can't work on your reels either.

I just dropped an oldreel off at Outcast to have serviced and filled with line (a 2/0 of all things). I highly recommend them.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

OB---J+M Tackle and Sam's also...Both are on Canal Rd.....

See Mike at J+M and Bryan Bennettat Sam's.......

George


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

personally I won't set foot in J&M again after my last trip there and i was stalked around the store like a shoplifter. I also posted my experience on the forum and several people posted and sent me PMs saying they also had the same problem. So I wouldn't goto J&M unless you feel like being treated like a criminal.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*Okay, if you know what you need, go to Wal Mart....if not, go to the local store.




Everything tackle wise I've ever bought from Wal-Mart was crap quality...from the gulps to the stretch 25's. They buy the bottom of the barrel stuff that doesn't pass the QA tests. If you want quality tackle and service, support a local tackle shop.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*READ MY LAST POST! If you know what you want and it's cheaper for the same quality at Wal Mart, buy it there. If not, go to the damn local shop. Why is everyone looking for a fight today?


Yeah, you can get some stuff at wally world BUT why, in this economy, wouldn't you want to support the locals instead of the waltons, who have singlehandedly put more small businesses out of business than any one company I can think of, not to mention the fact that they hire almost all part time help so they don't have to give their employeesany benefits.They don't need my money.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (2/5/2009)*
> ...




Nope, just first hand experience.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Liquid Medication (2/5/2009)*
> ...


you sure act like you been around here a long time, 

<TABLE id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_tblUserStatistics cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUserStatus1>User Status:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUserStatus2>(Online)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblMemberGroup1>Member Group:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblMemberGroup2>Forum Members</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblMemberSince1>Joined:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblMemberSince2>Today @ 10:55:22 AM <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblVisitCount>(7 visits since)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblLocalTime1>Local Time:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblLocalTime2>2/5/2009 7:23:02 PM</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblLastActive1>Last Login:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblLastActive2>Today @ 1:04:48 PM</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalPosts1>Total Posts:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalPosts2>21 posts <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalPosts3>out of 256,735 total posts. <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalPosts4>(.01% of total)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblAveragePosts1>Average Posts:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblAveragePosts2>Not been a member long enough to determine</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold vAlign=top width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUserLevel1>User Level:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt>

Ruby Red Lip



:doh:doh


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Giverthegun (Aug 5, 2008)

Mo at Top Gun was very helpful last year. I was on vacation and had never fished in the area, soshe took the time to show me on a mapwhere to take my young son fishing and what bait to use. I recommend you check out Top Gun Tackle.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *backwoods (2/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (2/5/2009)*
> ...




Yes, I made it up and you fell for it...haha dumbass, the joke is on you. Why are you such an asshole on every post?


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

:baby do bitch like this all the time or is it just when you are PMS'ing:moon


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Iwork at a local shop, Top Gun Tackle in Orange Beach. I would type some long response to all this but I can't at the moment and I'm not sure it would do any good or get any point across but suffice it to say that there is nothing more upsetting to hear than a fishermanrecommending wal-martover a local shop. 

You're right, you can do as you like and I would never tell you otherwise. Just remember the little man and how much more he needs it the next time you save $1.73 on your total purchase at wal-mart.


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

CurtisJet, If you can get past everyone's bickering on here, I would recommend going to a local shop if you are either new to the area or only drive in on occasion to fish. I too come to the area only to fish, so when I get there I don't have a lot of time to fumble around trying to figure out all the what, where's and how's of what is currently bitting. Wal-marts stuff is cheaper in price but the personal service and information you can obtain at the local shops is "priceless". Outcast bait shop is terrific, the couple of times I've been in there, they were always very helpfull and pointed me in the right direction. Good luck with your fishing. Look forward to reading about your successes.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *tunapopper (2/5/2009)*Iwork at a local shop, Top Gun Tackle in Orange Beach. I would type some long response to all this but I can't at the moment and I'm not sure it would do any good or get any point across but suffice it to say that there is nothing more upsetting to hear than a fishermanrecommending wal-martover a local shop.
> 
> You're right, you can do as you like and I would never tell you otherwise. Just remember the little man and how much more he needs it the next time you save $1.73 on your total purchase at wal-mart.


while on the topic of Top Gun, do yall have a good rod for a 4/0 around $60-75?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*Will do little man. That $1.73 will put a half gallon in my HUMMER H3.


I kinda expected a smart ass remark. What do you do for a living?


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*The sad thing is that closed minded fool probably doesn't realize that. I would love to know what the combined IQ of this forum was before I joined it.


well it dropped about 50 points after you joined:banghead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry Hike, got off track. Yeah I've got a couple of good sticks for a 4/0. There is one from shimano in particular that would be a good match around that price.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *tunapopper (2/5/2009)*Sorry Hike, got off track. Yeah I've got a couple of good sticks for a 4/0. There is one from shimano in particular that would be a good match around that price.


Ok well next time i come in town i will stop by.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *biggamefishr (2/5/2009)*why do yall continue to feed the troll and derail this guys thread? Ignore the dumb fuck


entertainment:letsdrink nothing else to do till 5 tonight:doh


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Outcast is a good local shop. Never use Wal Mart, unless in an extreme case of last resort.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HIKE (2/5/2009)*
> ...


well if i even had a sister...but no, my ass is in school


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FenderBender (2/5/2009)*Outcast is a good local shop. Never use Wal Mart, unless in an extreme case of last resort.
> ...


Yeah, killing 93 lb. AJ's really makes me a pathetic specimen. Go hang yourself in the bathroom troll.


----------



## CurtisJet (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I was afraid I might start the Wal-Mart discussion. I have been to the one on Sorrento Road before, not really knowing the local shops. I'm from a small town in Mississippi (Natchez) and know how valuable the business is to the local shops. My business doesn't mean beans to Wal-Mart. The courteous service and advice that can be gotten at a local shop is invaluable. Plus, believe it or not, one of the things that I really yearn for when I'm fishing somewhere away from home is a feeling of acceptance and belonging. Yeah, I'm not a local, but I don't want anyone to hold that against me, and I'd almost prefer they not even know it. I'll be fishing in the area a good bit this year I think, since I have a friend that owns a house down there, and I'd like to feel like part of the local action, and not an intruder. One of the best ways to do that (other than not being an a$$wipe), is to learn the local people and customs, and support the local economy. Hopefully I can bring something to the table with my experiences in other places too. You can bet I'll be visiting Tunapopper at Top Gun on Friday, and actually, probably Outcast too. (I don't suppose anyone else on this forum for some reason just likes roaming around in tackle shops or boat yards.....)

Thanks for the welcome, I hope to meet some of you soon. -Curtis


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Onplane---

You've brought family into it....You should be toast!!!!

George


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FenderBender (2/5/2009)*
> ...


Make sure you loop the belt over the top of the curtain, in case you chnge your mind, or your mom walks in and catches you on her laptop again.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

oopssss!!!!

Sorry-forgot about Top gun!!!!

George


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

opcorn:mmmbeeropcorn


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

sure will that will be $15.00 a slab how many you want?? Can i get you any whole chickens or pork butts while I am at it.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Just let me know how much and when you want it and you have yourself a deal.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

What most don't realize...you can price 20 items at wallyworld and most will be higher than the mom and pop stores....

George


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Male Nurse?? Not too many men in your field huh, Focker?


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Once again...Thios "onplane" guy has never even posted a report since he has been a member...what a contribution he has made, we sure are lucky to have his expertise...wow...


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

You could not have said it any better Konz...i wish this idiot would get on a plane and not say anything again so we didnt have to listen to his bitch anymore.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Went from opcorn to cooking...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *OnPlane (2/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FenderBender (2/5/2009)*Outcast is a good local shop. Never use Wal Mart, unless in an extreme case of last resort.
> ...




You sir are a douchebag..


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

Dude thats just wrong :sick


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *konz (2/5/2009)*Since the post is derailed already and the guy made his decision
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That was funny as hell Ray


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Screw this piece of shit..Let him hide behind his computer..


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Male nurse


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *konz (2/5/2009)*hahahaha.......I love fat jokes........there is no doubt I'm fat.......but I can diet........you sir are a flamming **** and that shit never goes away!


konz if you ever meet this douche ill help you like i helped my friend last year at the outcast sale...and you know exactly what im talking about 

and if curtis is still reading this post i donno if anybody said anything about the outcast sale its coming up!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Dang.*


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/5/2009)*personally I won't set foot in J&M again after my last trip there and i was stalked around the store like a shoplifter. I also posted my experience on the forum and several people posted and sent me PMs saying they also had the same problem. So I wouldn't goto J&M unless you feel like being treated like a criminal.


Yesterday I was over in OB and decided to stop in at J&M to look around a little. I was going to buy some stainless steel gaff hooks to build some more of the gaffs that I make. I brought one of them to a guy in the back of the store and asked him if they had anymore of them. He asked how many and I told him 6. A few minutes later he came back with a handful and handed them to me. They all had a price tag of $5.99. After walking around a few minutes more he comes over to me asking me to see the hooks. I asked if there was a problem and he said yes, they are not priced correctly. He takes the hooks and pulls the barcode label off of them and hands me a piece of paper with a code on it to give to the lady upfront. Well I go to pay and the hooks are now $7.00 a piece not $5.99 like the original sticker said. I asked her about it and she really had no answer for it. I paid for them and left. No big deal but I was thinking to myself what a crock of crap if I was only going to get one of them the price would have been lower. OH well it happens I guess!!!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

thats a load of crap right there. By law i do believe whatever they are marked for is what price they have to sale it by?? But not totally sure. I am all about supporting the local tackle shops, but little things like that will run off your buisness. When you make a mistake like that you chalk it up to a lesson learned and remember to double check yourself when you put it on the shelf. If i messed up on the price of a bbq order and quoted a person and on the way to the house and realize that i quoted the wrong price, i dont go to the door and say oh by the way you owe me an additonal $20.00. You suck it up on learn from your lack of detail to attention. YOu take care of the small man because the small man is what is helping you grow. Little favors like that go a long long way in my eye.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with you. The only reason I went through with the purchase was I needed the hooks asap!!!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn take a day off from here and Look what happens who is this Plane guy sounds to me like he needs Nevermind:doh Welcome Curtis if you are in the OB area stop by and see tunapopper or if over in the Pensacola west side stop by and see the guys at OC if you come even more to the east stop and See Matt or Chris at HS in Gulf breeze or stop By HHT in Navarre and I will talk to you and help out any way i can Again welcome to the Madness:letsdrink


----------

